# I'm so happy right now that I just have to post!



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't help myself. As I sit here right now, I just feel so happy and fulfilled at the moment with my marriage. It wasn't even anything big that happened today, but it was something very nice that happened for my wife.

Wife goes to try out a new hairstyle. She comes back and she's very happy with the result and I'm seriously overjoyed seeing how happy she is. She looks awesome. I told her how hot she looked a number of times as well as just telling her how great she looked and how much younger she looked. If you knew my wife, you'd know that her hair is the bane to her existence. To see how happy she is and to see how pretty she looked with her new hairstyle, it just made me want to have her. We run upstairs for a 10 - 15 minute quickie it it was really hot. 

Maybe it's just afterglow bubbling up, IDK. All I know is that I feel true joy at this point in time. I'd love to hear from others who are just feeling a lot of love, joy,euphoria or any other feeling of fulfillment. Share with us some of those more joyous occasions - simple and/or grand - it doesn't matter. 

I love to read about happy stories on TAM for a change. Please join me with a joyous moment of your own to share with us.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

This morning my husband seemed so excited to get a quickie before we both went to work. The look on his face & the genuine excitement really made me feel so wanted. It really made my day.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

It is refreshing to read about a great marriage. Your happiness comes through in the opening post.


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

I would be excited too if somebody got my hair right lol. My hair is also my crowning glory and I can count on one hand how many times someone screwed it up. A bad hair cut can be quite traumatic! I am glad she had a positive outcome, and you too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

The kiss my wife and I shared this morning...it was only a kiss, but the look on her face, the electricity in the air, tingle of skin...


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I love stories like these.

Congratulations!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm, the shower we took together the other day where he washed my hair and scrubbed my back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Your post really made me smile, Plan 9. 

Two nights ago my husband and I had a serious conversation about our marriage and some of the things we'd like to improve. Afterwards, we went out on the front porch and sat in the beautiful fall air, under a beautiful fall moon and we just felt so close and calm and happy.

It used to be that we couldn't talk about our marriage without fighting and feeling tense for days. Now we actually listen and try to learn. 

Those few blissful minutes on the porch are still with me, days later.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Hmm, the shower we took together the other day where he washed my hair and scrubbed my back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes it is just that simple.

My wife's pain issues in her back have been flaring up a lot the last few days, to the point where even bending over is an issue. She has a doc appointment this afternoon for a leg issue and wasn't looking forward to shaving her legs, since it meant a lot of bending and twisting.

So I went in with her, shaved her legs for her and helped her get clean. We toweled off and I massaged her feet and legs for a bit. Just as I made to get up, she grabbed my face in her hands, thanked me for helping her get ready, and told me how much she loved me. She's been very sweet all afternoon.

Any day you can make your spouse's day is a good one.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for this thread.

We went out to breakfast and followed it with a walk in a nearby park. It was stunning. We stood beneath a gorgeous tree and I said this would be a beautiful place to be married and if we were to renew our vows, this would be it. Some friends had been encouraging this recently as we'd originally eloped. He pulled me in for a kiss then whispered _I do_. I responded _I do, too_.  As we made our way back through the park, we started making fun of each other for being out of breath. In other words, back to our normal way of being.

This is the first time we have moved to a new home where I've viewed it for the long-term ...the projects that we'll be sharing in and learning together and feeling excited by that. There's been lots of little renewed moments of closeness that we're enjoying as a result. I guess feeling smitten while also more grounded and open.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Some awesome times, everyone! It's the little things that really make marriage special.

The electricity sam felt kissing his wife, justtired having enough energy to have steal a quickie with her husband to start the day, LITS erotic shower with her husband, gettingit and her husband enjoying an evening on the porch and being able to have an honest conversation about marriage, convection being a loving husband and taking care of his wife while she recovers from her back pain, and heartsbeating "renewing their vows" under a tree in the park. 

For the rest who posted but could not are did not share a story (maybe soon hopefully?), thanks for the positive vibes of support. Too many times it seems like people get jealous of others and want to tear others down. No one specific in mind, but just a feeling I get sometimes at TAM. Thanks again for participating! 

Hope to hear some more stories from others, and even more stories from those who already chimed in.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll come back and post in 2 days when my H gets off that plane home from another deployment! Ahhh! I feel like a teenager.


 :bounce:


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Super glad for you Plan 9! It is indeed the sum of those smaller events that really demonstrate the state of your marriage. 

Today is my at home home day and it was a busy one. My wife thought she lost her brush in our sectional sofa this morning and wanted to find it. She can't flip the sofa herself so I flipped it while she was in the bath so she could search for it. Of course every time the sofa is flipped we need to vacuum under it so I did that. I had to get busy with chores and needed to start the shopping so I left. By the time I returned she had already left for work unsuccessful in her search. I did my house chores for the morning but didn't have time to put the family room back together. I had to go out again and didn't get back home until the time to start dinner was past so I decided to pick up some ribs from a local joint for dinner instead of my usual cooking on Wednesdays. She came home while i was out getting the carry out and put the family room back together. That took the edge off a busy day.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Thankyou for this thread!!! So nice to have a happy thread on TAM 

I love my husband so much, and we're so happy together. It's the little things he does (well he thinks they're little things but they're not little to me) that make me feel loved.

Like last night I had bad cramps so he ordered take away for dinner so I didn't have to cook, and kept reheating my wheat bag for me so I didn't have to get up. He said he loves to do it, and that I take such good care of him when he's not well, naw 

What a sweetheart he is


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Maybe it's just afterglow bubbling up, IDK. All I know is that I feel true joy at this point in time. I'd love to hear from others who are just feeling a lot of love, joy,euphoria or any other feeling of fulfillment. Share with us some of those more joyous occasions - simple and/or grand - it doesn't matter.


Happy to oblige. I've been feeling more in love with my wife this week than possibly ever, which is saying a lot.

Last Sunday, after she came home from a trip out of town, we went to church together. Usually we split ways afterward; I hang around with people from the church for a few hours and she runs errands or goes to the gym. This time we walked home. We just walked, talked, caught up, simple, but nice. After we got back to our neighborhood we decided to go grocery shopping together. My wife loves little domestic moments like that, so it made her very happy. 

Meanwhile I found myself craving her all day in a very visceral, powerful way; I just had to have her. My sister, who lives with us, was out of town so we had the place to ourselves. When we got home we fell into bed together. We made out for quite awhile, while just letting our hands roam. Then we went on to make love; bed shaking, headboard knocking, passionate, connected sex. The kind that leaves you breathless, satisfied, and high off love. Even after we finished, and she was in a sexual coma, I found myself just pleasuring myself next to her, fondling her, while she watched. My wife was out of it for awhile due to the multiples, but eventually she dragged herself out of bed to cook dinner for us. I just laid in bed, buck naked, overwhelmed by how IN love I am with this woman. I texted one of my best friends and just exclaimed about how absurdly, ridiculously in love I am. I shouted out to my wife, in the kitchen, "I am SO IN LOVE WITH YOU it's crazy!". Dinner was amazing and so was the rest of our wind down time to sleep.

The carry over has continued all week. We're in such a close, good space, even better than usual. It's a rich, incredible blessing. This woman is amazing, what we have damn near a miracle. And one I try not to take for granted.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife and I go to a halloween party Sat night after a jam packed day full of activities. Had a blast. There was dancing, plenty of food, alcohol and fun people to spend the night with. We posed for a number of pictures in our costumes and socialized. We had fun spending the day together and finished the night (morning) with a fun little romp.

Even though much of the day was to get things done for the kids and the house, we still spent the day together. Sometimes you don't realize that even the mundane tasks are special as long as the both of us are together.


----------

